# dead animals for coyete baits



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i am a new trapper and what can i do with the carcasas like dead beaver, coyete, fox, deer ,anything is there anything i can do with the dead animals like will cotes eat all this stuff is there a way to trap using bait like that any info will be thanked


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Have you ever heard of puncuations?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah you can definitly use the beaver and deer carcases as a bait station or in small bait chunks. As for the coyote/fox carcases find a rancher who has a dead pile and ask if you can add to the pile. You can also go to the land fill with it.

xdeano


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol....Papapete- It does make reading alittle easier :beer:

B/O Trapper- Check your regs about trapping baitpiles. Be sure to run enough pan tension to avoid non-target catches, like BOP's (Birds of Prey)

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

dont tell you are using venison as coyote bait?! or just leftover bones?


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I sometimes staked out a beaver carcass and made sets in that immediate area, but most carcass' I discarded in "carcass dumps"... In this area every ranch or farm has one or more places where they drag dead animals, and you can bet that every coyote in the county knows where these "carcass dumps" are... I made sets in the area of the dumps, and on trails leading to them... But don't make sets right up close to the carcass', back off at least 20 feet or so... If you make your sets right next to the piles you will catch alot of possums, skunks, crows, etc.


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

how do i use them leave them whole or cut them up into smaller pieces


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You can either leave them whole and stake them out so they can't be carried off. or chunk them up into walnut size pieces and taint them just a bit, stop it, and add some call lure to it and there you go. You could also grind the meat up (say beaver), let it taint for a few weeks, stop it, then add you're call lure or what ever you want, skunk essence, urine, etc. If you're setting on a carcass, or bone pile, like Mongojoe said, stay away from the pile a ways, why compete with the pile. Use the bone pile as a natural draw station that it is, then when their there in the area, use something that will draw them to you trap wether it be bones or a very strong odor, or both for best results.
xdeano


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

I usually use carcasses to make draw stations. Bury them in rock piles as the piles are usually on or near good set locations. Don't put whole carcasses on public land, be careful with meat bait's if hunters with dogs use the area. Getting your but chewed on is something you can do without, even if you do have a right to be their; it's always our fault if a dog gets caught. Usually after freezeup the traffic gets pretty lite.


----------

